# Any other pets? :)



## BunBun71 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if any of you have any other pets besides bunnies? 
Thank you.
- TheBunny7


----------



## Brie Prsnk (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a cat she is terrified of Biscuit but that's mainly because my old rabbit used to be friends with her until they started fighting.


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 16, 2020)

What is the cats name?


----------



## Brie Prsnk (Feb 16, 2020)

TheBunny7 said:


> What is the cats name?


Her name is angel but she is quite the opposite from an angel one pet and your whole arm is scratched.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 16, 2020)

I have pet chickens.


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 16, 2020)

That is nice. What are their names?


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 16, 2020)

CreamPuff, Marshy, Kiwi, Melody, Dazzle, Blamo


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 16, 2020)

@Bire Prsnk that is a nice name.
Sorry I have to go now.


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 16, 2020)

@Cluckin'Bunny nice.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Feb 16, 2020)

I have two bunnies, one deaf german shepherd, one cat, & two hamsters! ( I have a zoo!!)


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Feb 16, 2020)

Do you have any pets TheBunny7?


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 16, 2020)

Lol. I have two pet fish named rainbow and swimmer. They are good happy fish! 
Those are bunnies are really cute.
- TheBunny7


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Feb 17, 2020)

Like Cluckin'Bunny, I also have pet chickens.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Julie&Bunnies said:


> Like Cluckin'Bunny, I also have pet chickens.



Really? That's neat!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a Chow Chow puppy that I (my dad) got almost six weeks ago now! I’d love to get a GSD and mum says we can get one in a few years when we have enough money for a dog 
I grew up with animals though. I’ve had dogs all around me, snakes and cats, hamsters and fish, even Guinea pigs. But I’m the first in the family to have a rabbit!


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 17, 2020)

That is nice


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 17, 2020)

@Julie&Bunnies I'm wondering what your chickens names are?


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 17, 2020)

two gerbils and a dog !


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 17, 2020)

They are so cute!


----------



## jsjjane (Feb 17, 2020)

TheBunny7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering if any of you have any other pets besides bunnies?
> Thank you.
> - TheBunny7


I have a 3 legged cat, Sammy. I thought this sweet rescue bun, Khaleesi, might be some company for Sammy but I didn’t know female rabbits were territorial so she claimed the house immediately as her’s and for the first year repeatedly attacked the cat. Took a little piece of the cat’s ear off once. Now they sort of peacefully co-exist but if Sammy gets up into Khaleesi’s grill, he gets chased. Funny, the cat could shred the bun but he’s scared of her! And don’t worry, I only let them be together when I am present.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 17, 2020)

A Mini Rex named Theo:


5 Cats- Ruthie, Milly, Prim, Turtle (Milly's Baby. She is now a siamese I just don't have a good picture of her on my laptop), and Otis: (The pictures are in the order of their names)






4 Ducks- Jeffery, Clementine, Sally, and Clover
Chocolate Lab/Bloodhound Mix- Jessie:


----------



## Rosy (Feb 17, 2020)

I have my bunnies, two parakeets and a dwarf hamster


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 17, 2020)

There was a thread like this a few years back. It would be neat for you all to include photos of your other pets (as @nat1234 & @Theo did)!


----------



## helena (Feb 17, 2020)

We've had lots of pets! Hamsters, fish, cows, goats, dogs, pig, sheep, cats, chickens (32 at the moment which is not very many for us lol), and of course Bunster the Bunny. I've also rescued lots of creatures. I know some of them I technically wasn't supposed to rescue but i'm not about to leave a helpless animal to die no matter what anyone says. It hilarious we've had so many animals since were in the middle of the city.


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 17, 2020)

That is so bad.  Glad you worked things out.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 17, 2020)

We've scaled way back on our number of pets.


----------



## StellaBunny (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a dog who is the sweetest thing and wouldn't hurt a fly (he used to be afraid to squeak hi chew toys because he thought he was hurting it) and all he ever does is snuggle and sniff Stella


----------



## Cloverhouse (Mar 1, 2020)

I have two rabbits, lots of fish both inside and outside and a snake. I like quiet pets.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 16, 2020)

.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 7, 2020)

SO MANY FISH!!! They aren't named tho--


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 8, 2020)

Cosmo is our bunny. We have 3 Parakeets, 7 Gouldian Finches and 2 Great Danes now. When our kids were younger, we had 3 Tarantulas, 2 snakes, 2 Alligator lizards, 2 Iguanas, 3 Dobermans, 2 cats, a Koi pond and 8 aquariums, 2 Cockatiels and 6 Zebra Finches.It was like living at the zoo. Fun, but also like a 2nd occupation.


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Jun 8, 2020)

i have 3 bunnies, two mini rexes REW buck named saturn, a dwarf chinchilla mini rex mix girlie named nebula. one french lop named venus (see profile picture). 2 male cockatiels named Click and Qwerty (click is a 20 yr old lutino, and qwerty is a 1 yr old cinnamon), and finally a cute tabby cat named Mitty whom is somewhere around 6 years old


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> A Mini Rex named Theo:
> View attachment 45227
> 
> 5 Cats- Ruthie, Milly, Prim, Turtle (Milly's Baby. She is now a siamese I just don't have a good picture of her on my laptop), and Otis: (The pictures are in the order of their names)
> ...


I love your pets.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 10, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> I love your pets.


Thanks! I actually got a new pet yesterday! Her name is Ophelia! Theo has a new sister  but he doesn't know that yet...


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Thanks! I actually got a new pet yesterday! Her name is Ophelia! Theo has a new sister  but he doesn't know that yet...



Your fish is so cute!  I have fish, too. Here is a pictures of my fish and BunBun.

Swimmer:


Rainbow:



BunBun:


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 10, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Thanks! I actually got a new pet yesterday! Her name is Ophelia! Theo has a new sister  but he doesn't know that yet...



Ha! I recently got a betta fish also! Will have to add it to my collage...


----------



## Oceanie (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Ha! I recently got a betta fish also! Will have to add it to my collage...
> 
> 
> View attachment 48591


I've owned a betta before, named Bubbles. Surprisingly lived a couple years longer than expected.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 10, 2020)

@Blue eyes, how old is your fish? It is cute too.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> We've scaled way back on our number of pets.
> View attachment 45229


Do you have a cat now?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 10, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Do you have a cat now?


Nope. We've never had cats! (I was allergic.) 
Just got the betta last month.


----------



## s’moresthebunny123 (Jun 10, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering if any of you have any other pets besides bunnies?
> Thank you.
> - TheBunny7



I have a hamster, dog, parrots, fish, ducks, bearded dragon, and I am getting two chinchillas (which will be kept in a separate room my bunny does not have access to.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Nope. We've never had cats! (I was allergic.)
> Just got the betta last month.


Sorry that you are allergic to cats.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 10, 2020)

s’moresthebunny123 said:


> I have a hamster, dog, parrots, fish, ducks, bearded dragon, and I am getting two chinchillas (which will be kept in a separate room my bunny does not have access to.


You have some interesting pets! But they sound like they are lots of fun!


----------



## jeniferdwn (Jun 11, 2020)

I have 3 chihuahuas Chia Chloe and Holley. A lab named Bailey a turtle named Mike a lion head bunny named Munchkin Joe and a fish named Squirt. We live way out in the country and there is a pack of feral cats that live in the woods behind our house. The rabbit and all the dogs have been raised together and they all think they’re chihuahuas! It’s so cute. The lab goes over and checks on Munchkin to make sure he’s ok.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2020)

jeniferdwn said:


> I have 3 chihuahuas Chia Chloe and Holley. A lab named Bailey a turtle named Mike a lion head bunny named Munchkin Joe and a fish named Squirt. We live way out in the country and there is a pack of feral cats that live in the woods behind our house. The rabbit and all the dogs have been raised together and they all think they’re chihuahuas! It’s so cute. The lab goes over and checks on Munchkin to make sure he’s ok.


Cute!  And I love the lab especially with that hat on. Lol



Ps Your other pets are cute too.


----------



## cbsb (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow! Cool thread! I thought I was the only one....
We're in the process of adopting a trio of Californian bunny siblings (Addi, Ali, and Anne). We also have 4 cats - Daisy (calico), Violet (Siamese/tabby mix), Lucky (huge ginger cat), and Baker (Lilac Siamese teen), a 90 gallon fish tank with 9 Angels, a school of Runnynose/Neons, 3 Siamese Algae Eaters, and 2 Plecos plus 3 bird feeders and a hummingbird feeder to maintain. Oh - and I have 3 kids at home as well! When other kids visit, they'll ask "How many animals do you have?!!!


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 11, 2020)

Lol.  You have lots of pets! @cbsb


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Jun 12, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> @Julie&Bunnies I'm wondering what your chickens names are?



Felicia, Tootsie, Little Star, Luck, Lollipop, Skipper, Bluebelle, Saffron, Little Red Hen (A highly uncreative nickname that stuck), Beauty, Chief, Wiley,


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 12, 2020)

Julie&Bunnies said:


> Felicia, Tootsie, Little Star, Luck, Lollipop, Skipper, Bluebelle, Saffron, Little Red Hen (A highly uncreative nickname that stuck), Beauty, Chief, Wiley,


Those are cute names. ❤ I love the name Bluebelle.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Buuuuuck!  I own chickens!


----------



## CaityJuju (Jun 14, 2020)

I currently have a cat and dog. I use to own all kinds of animals other than rabbits. Snakes, lizards, tarantulas, birds, mice, rats, etc. Needless to say, I've had a LOT of pets!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 16, 2020)

jsjjane said:


> I have a 3 legged cat, Sammy. I thought this sweet rescue bun, Khaleesi, might be some company for Sammy but I didn’t know female rabbits were territorial so she claimed the house immediately as her’s and for the first year repeatedly attacked the cat. Took a little piece of the cat’s ear off once. Now they sort of peacefully co-exist but if Sammy gets up into Khaleesi’s grill, he gets chased. Funny, the cat could shred the bun but he’s scared of her! And don’t worry, I only let them be together when I am present.


I never knew bunnies could be mean. My rabbit was outside in her exercise pen and a wild rabbit started sitting fairly close and seem interested. She but off a chunk of Lucy's ear. I hadn't had her back on the grass until last week. 2 wild bunnies were chasing each other, then one saw Lucy and they batted at each other like cats do. ....I just had no idea. I hope your cat is a happy girl.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 16, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering if any of you have any other pets besides bunnies?
> Thank you.
> - TheBunny7


Well I had cats since I was a kid until about 3 years ago. I also have had a hamster, dog and birds. I have Lucy the rabbit. My husband has fish. They are so old. We had 4 last fall and the same kind slowly died. ..they were really old for fish. We have a ground feeding fish who is about 5 inches long. My husband wants to get a bigger aquarium and get more fish. I do not like them....In my ideal pet world. I would have a privacy fence with rabbits, geese, ducks, chickens running around


----------



## CayrisAndCoco (Jun 17, 2020)

I literally have a zoo in my house! I have Coco, my free roam rabbit (in my bedroom), Bruce and Shelldon the hermit crabs (in my bedroom), Ghost my Pac-Man frog (in my bedroom), Calypso my male beta fish (5gallon tank in my bedroom), Brixy my jack russel cross mini australien shepherd cross papillon (roams the house), Penny my mini Yorkshire terrier (roams the house), Aspen my Saint Bernard cross German Shepard (guard dog in back yard but comes inside sometimes), Molly my tabby cat (comes in and outside the house as she pleases), Michou my Belameese cat (she comes in and out of the house as she pleases), Venus my female beta (3 gallon half moon tank in the kitchen), Rainbow my Syrian hamster (110 qt bin cage with 9 inch wheel with 6 in of paper bedding), Luna my ball python (55 gallon tank with a heating mat and 3 hides downstairs) and Rocky my boa ( 65 gallon tank with a heat lamp and 3 hides downstairs). No, I don’t live on a farm, I live in the city


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 17, 2020)

CayrisAndCoco said:


> I literally have a zoo in my house! I have Coco, my free roam rabbit (in my bedroom), Bruce and Shelldon the hermit crabs (in my bedroom), Ghost my Pac-Man frog (in my bedroom), Calypso my male beta fish (5gallon tank in my bedroom), Brixy my jack russel cross mini australien shepherd cross papillon (roams the house), Penny my mini Yorkshire terrier (roams the house), Aspen my Saint Bernard cross German Shepard (guard dog in back yard but comes inside sometimes), Molly my tabby cat (comes in and outside the house as she pleases), Michou my Belameese


Wow!!! How much do you spend on pet food and supplies? The St. Bernard must eat a lot sounds like a fun household. I would like to have more pets. We might rent soonish for a year while the house sells and move out of state in a year or so...to buy hopefully. Who knows....maybe more someday.


----------



## CayrisAndCoco (Jun 17, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> Wow!!! How much do you spend on pet food and supplies? The St. Bernard must eat a lot sounds like a fun household. I would like to have more pets. We might rent soonish for a year while the house sells and move out of state in a year or so...to buy hopefully. Who knows....maybe more someday.


Well I live with my mom and sisters so my mom buys the food for the dogs and cats, (I am not sure what she pays but it’s quite a bit) and me and my sisters pay for our pets. My sister pays for her snakes mice, my other sister pays for her hamster supplies (she is only 6 and it’s her first pet so I help her out a bit) and I pay for my pets. Coco gets Timothy hay from a local farm where it’s 5 dollars a square bale, so u go through that in about 4 months and then her veggies are like 10 dollars a week and her pellets are 25 dollars every 2 months. For Calypso and Venus, I pay about 10 dollars a month on fish food and then 10 every 4 months for water conditioner. My Pac-Man frog goes through 20 crickets in 3 weeks which is about 4 bucks and then calcium every 4 months is 11 dollars. The hermit crabs get some of what ever Coco hasn’t for veggies as well as some mealworms which is like $10 every 4 months. I buy a big bag of salt for $30 which lasts me like a year. If you include all of the costs of chew toys and treats and plants and filter cartridges and just extra stuff like that, it adds up. Luckily I am able to afford it because I have a summer job, but sometimes it gets a bit hard.


----------



## CayrisAndCoco (Jun 17, 2020)

jeniferdwn said:


> I have 3 chihuahuas Chia Chloe and Holley. A lab named Bailey a turtle named Mike a lion head bunny named Munchkin Joe and a fish named Squirt. We live way out in the country and there is a pack of feral cats that live in the woods behind our house. The rabbit and all the dogs have been raised together and they all think they’re chihuahuas! It’s so cute. The lab goes over and checks on Munchkin to make sure he’s ok.


Aww! I love all of your pets! One suggestion I have is to get live plants for your beta fish. Fake plants are very hard and they can cut up your beta fish’s tail. I used to have fake plants with Calypso and he shredded his tail and cut his face up. Now he has a whole tone of scars and looks pretty ruff. Also, how many gallons is your fish tank? Just wondering


----------



## CayrisAndCoco (Jun 17, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Your fish is so cute!  I have fish, too. Here is a pictures of my fish and BunBun.
> 
> Swimmer:
> View attachment 48585
> ...


Does your rabbit get to come inside out of his hutch? Have you thought about moving him inside? Also, I suggest not using fake plants for betas as they cut their fins up and scratch them. Also, with your fish Rainbow, please please please upgrade its tank. Beta fish need at least a 2 gallon and a heater and a filter or bubbler. With small tanks like that, you can not control the temp and you can’t add a filter. Where I live, there is a pretty cool tank at Walmart for $30 that come with everything. It is 3 gallons and it comes with a filter, bubbler and heater.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 17, 2020)

CayrisAndCoco said:


> Does your rabbit get to come inside out of his hutch? Have you thought about moving him inside? Also, I suggest not using fake plants for betas as they cut their fins up and scratch them. Also, with your fish Rainbow, please please please upgrade its tank. Beta fish need at least a 2 gallon and a heater and a filter or bubbler. With small tanks like that, you can not control the temp and you can’t add a filter. Where I live, there is a pretty cool tank at Walmart for $30 that come with everything. It is 3 gallons and it comes with a filter, bubbler and heater.




*Does your rabbit get to come inside out of his hutch?*
No. He doesn't come in my house, but he does get to run around a lot in a large pen outside of his hutch. 
*Have you ever thought of moving him inside?*
Yes. I tried to move him inside. But it turns out he LOVES being _outside._ I wanted him to live inside like you said.....but I adopted him from a shelter and they said he was found living outside. Soooo.....it's mean to keep him inside in this case. I want my rabbit to be happy, and he was NOT happy inside.
*Also, I suggest not using fake plants for betas as they cut their fins up and scratch them.*
That doesn't happen with my fish..... they are just fine.
*Also, with your fish Rainbow, please please please upgrade its tank.*
Rainbow is a very old fish. And he is sick right now so that's why he doesn't have much room to swim around. I've read that when a fish is sick you put it in a "hospital tank".


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jun 17, 2020)

CayrisAndCoco said:


> Well I live with my mom and sisters so my mom buys the food for the dogs and cats, (I am not sure what she pays but it’s quite a bit) and me and my sisters pay for our pets. My sister pays for her snakes mice, my other sister pays for her hamster supplies (she is only 6 and it’s her first pet so I help her out a bit) and I pay for my pets. Coco gets Timothy hay from a local farm where it’s 5 dollars a square bale, so u go through that in about 4 months and then her veggies are like 10 dollars a week and her pellets are 25 dollars every 2 months. For Calypso and Venus, I pay about 10 dollars a month on fish food and then 10 every 4 months for water conditioner. My Pac-Man frog goes through 20 crickets in 3 weeks which is about 4 bucks and then calcium every 4 months is 11 dollars. The hermit crabs get some of what ever Coco hasn’t for veggies as well as some mealworms which is like $10 every 4 months. I buy a big bag of salt for $30 which lasts me like a year. If you include all of the costs of chew toys and treats and plants and filter cartridges and just extra stuff like that, it adds up. Luckily I am able to afford it because I have a summer job, but sometimes it gets a bit hard.


You are so responsible!


----------



## CayrisAndCoco (Jun 17, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> You are so responsible!


Aww  thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 17, 2020)

All of you recent posters on this thread......where are the photos of your pets???


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 17, 2020)

While the buns Willa and Foxwell are purely mine (co-bunnied with my twin sis) and go with me to university as well as will travel with me anywhere depending on where my career will take me, my family which I live with right now and spend a great deal of time has a wonderful 9-year-old black lab named Abby and two 16-year-old cats named Skinny and Shy. Shy has lived up to her name her entire life, but sadly Skinny has only started to actually be skinny in the last few months as his age catches up to him. He is offered unlimited food at all times and is EXTREMELY active, but it saddens me to see him and Shy become elderly.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 18, 2020)

Mac189 said:


> While the buns Willa and Foxwell are purely mine (co-bunnied with my twin sis) and go with me to university as well as will travel with me anywhere depending on where my career will take me, my family which I live with right now and spend a great deal of time has a wonderful 9-year-old black lab named Abby and two 16-year-old cats named Skinny and Shy. Shy has lived up to her name her entire life, but sadly Skinny has only started to actually be skinny in the last few months as his age catches up to him. He is offered unlimited food at all times and is EXTREMELY active, but it saddens me to see him and Shy become elderly.


Cute pets.


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a Field Beagle, she is very sweet but prefers rabbits to other dogs haha. She thinks that they are her babies and grooms them. Whenever she is with Jazz, Jazz will come to meet her.


----------



## raven123 (Jul 15, 2020)

I have my two bunnies Skylar and Hermione


I also have three cats Ba Ba boo, Sir meows a lot, and Samara.


----------



## Oceanie (Jul 16, 2020)

Sadly I had to take Chamomile back, since she was traumatized by our neighbor's dogs barking. But on a happier note, I have a 2 year old cat named Jasmine, who we think is a Russian blue/Siamese mix.


----------



## Daisy's Mom (Jul 16, 2020)

Daisy (she is 2)my holland lop with Finn (he is 4)my labrador retriever. I also have a 2 yr old female lab. Neither one of them mess with Daisy, but Daisy seems to be drawn to Finn. It's very sweet.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jul 17, 2020)

JazzPizzazz said:


> I have a Field Beagle, she is very sweet but prefers rabbits to other dogs haha. She thinks that they are her babies and grooms them. Whenever she is with Jazz, Jazz will come to meet her.


Your pets are so cute.


----------



## Spectralmoon (Jul 29, 2020)

Ashes is 5 years old as of May 2020. She was a rescued kitten from the crematory at my old job and is very dependent; she always wants to be in my lap and waits for me by the door when I'm out. I love getting greeted by her at the door when I come home. She also sleeps in my room at night; it's summer right now so she's sprawled on the floor, but in winter she's right up against me or on top of me. I go into webcam chats a lot to catch up with people (even before Covid-19's closures) and she loves to be held and rub her face on me for an audience.


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 10, 2020)

Just some random pictures of my cat, Jasmine that I feel the need to spam at 12 am.


----------



## Spectralmoon (Aug 10, 2020)

Aww, she looks so soft.


----------



## Oceanie (Aug 10, 2020)

Spectralmoon said:


> Aww, she looks so soft.


She is! We got her about 6 weeks ago, and she was so skinny; she's gotten chubbier since we brought her home.


----------



## RunnyBabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a one year old AKC Yorkshire Terrier, Rosie. She just loves belly rubs and is a bit sassy. She has about a million bows. Her favorite trick is spin and she likes to play with tennis balls.
Teddy is a six year old Maltipoo. He likes walks and stroller rides and loves getting dressed up. His favorite thing to do is give people high fives and he loves to destroy toys.


I'm on my laptop so I don't have many pictures but I'll as more from my phone


----------



## Spectralmoon (Aug 11, 2020)

That bed is ADORABLE!!!

We just got these two today. These are Bowie and Ziggy.


----------



## RunnyBabbit (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## sumashollands (Aug 11, 2020)

I have lots of bunnies, (too many, lol) 
A cat with 6 kittens
A crazy German Shepherd puppy/dog that loves to chase things and chew up things, 
Lots of chickens ( I’m not sure that counts as pets)
Two goats that “maaaaiiiii” when we leave them alone.
and our first horse we are trailing over in two weeks. (My favorite already)


----------



## xbunnyx (Aug 11, 2020)

I have 3 bunnies, 5 goats, 2 fish, 2 dogs, like a lot of chickens, 4 geese, 4 ducks, a lot of quails, a budgie, and I think that's it.

Names:
3 bunnies: Rex, Oakley and Twix
5 goats: Stella, Sterling, Storm, Steven and Stanley
2 fish: Chip and Ketchup
2 dogs: Zippy and Mocha
Chickens (The ones I remember): Bruce, Noodle, Whiskey, Twisty, Blake, (others have no names)
4 geese: No names
4 ducks: Ducky, Dribble, no name, and no name
Quails (the ones I remember): Potato, Mango and Hedwig (others have no names)
Budgie: Blueberry


----------



## xbunnyx (Aug 13, 2020)

xbunnyx said:


> I have 3 bunnies, 5 goats, 2 fish, 2 dogs, like a lot of chickens, 4 geese, 4 ducks, a lot of quails, a budgie, and I think that's it.
> 
> Names:
> 3 bunnies: Rex, Oakley and Twix
> ...


Edit: Twix was a foster, he got adopted yesterday


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 3, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering if any of you have any other pets besides bunnies?
> Thank you.
> - TheBunny7



I have a black cat named Loki and 16 chickens
I don't have a photo of my chickens, Sorry.


----------



## RunnyBabbit (Dec 5, 2020)

RunnyBabbit said:


> View attachment 49814
> View attachment 49815


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 5, 2020)

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> I have a black cat named Loki and 16 chickens
> I don't have a photo of my chickens, Sorry.View attachment 51938


Loki hates the Santa hat. Lol


----------



## SableSteel (Dec 5, 2020)

I do have other pets
I have cardigan welsh corgis, a labrador that dropped out of guide dog training, an indian ringneck parrot, a house sparrow, a millipede, some peacocks, some polish chickens, some frillback pigeons, one ice pigeon, a few mixed breed pigeons, and a cat.


----------



## Semac (Dec 6, 2020)

I have two guinea pigs and two dogs in addition to my 4 rabbits.


----------



## gustasg98 (Dec 7, 2020)

I got a cute husky, he is adorable


----------



## RunnyBabbit (Dec 8, 2020)

gustasg98 said:


> I got a cute husky, he is adorable


Pictures!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 8, 2020)

I finally have pictures of my chickens!


----------



## RunnyBabbit (Dec 8, 2020)

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> I finally have pictures of my chickens!View attachment 52076
> View attachment 52077
> View attachment 52078
> View attachment 52079
> ...


Adorable! Do you have a BYC account?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 8, 2020)

yes, actually I do. That's how I came across this forum


----------



## Vee (Dec 8, 2020)

RunnyBabbit said:


> Pictures!


----------



## Vee (Dec 8, 2020)

RunnyBabbit said:


> Pictures!


I have a small St. Croix sheep named Molly, 7 American Buff Geese (endangered) a variety of ducks (Khaki Campbell and Muskovy, and a variety of chickens, Silkies, Rhode Island Reds, Cochin, Auracana, Wyandotte and Barred Rock. They all get along as one family and the geese protect the three lop-eared mini-bunnies. They all go to bed at 5:30. Thank goodness!


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Dec 8, 2020)

Vee said:


> I have a small St. Croix sheep named Molly, 7 American Buff Geese (endangered) a variety of ducks (Khaki Campbell and Muskovy, and a variety of chickens, Silkies, Rhode Island Reds, Cochin, Auracana, Wyandotte and Barred Rock. They all get along as one family and the geese protect the three lop-eared mini-bunnies. They all go to bed at 5:30. Thank goodness!


Oh my goodness!! You have geese? I do too! I have two White Chinese Geese and they are insane lol


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Dec 8, 2020)

I have three mini lop bunnies , two dogs , two horses , one is a pony though, four chickens , and two loud and crazy geese , no goose emoji though lol!


----------



## RunnyBabbit (Dec 9, 2020)

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> yes, actually I do. That's how I came across this forum


Me too! I'd love to get some ducks, chickens, and qauil, which is partly why I joined in the first place. I also have wild Mallards that come every spring and follow me around.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 9, 2020)

RunnyBabbit said:


> Me too! I'd love to get some ducks, chickens, and qauil, which is partly why I joined in the first place. I also have wild Mallards that come every spring and follow me around.



The only annoying thing about our chickens is that they're escape artists


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a really pretty tortoiseshell colored kitty named Calli. My rabbit and my cat get along really well, and my cat actually grooms my rabbit sometimes!


----------



## kksdad (Dec 18, 2020)

Four parrots and a turtle. Also two feral cats that live on my porch.


----------

